# My Custom made Pedal Board sans the pedals



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It's been a bit slow at work and we have a ton of aluminum left over from a job so I thought I'd try to make a small pedal board and save a few bucks. About 5 hours work so far maybe. This is about 90% done. I just have to drill and tap a few more holes, weigh it up and maybe drill a few big hole to drop the weight a bit. bead blast and maybe paint, ecoat or aluminum blackener

18" wide by 12: deep, about 3" high at the back. No rubber feet yet either. 7 degree incline


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice build, what is the weight?

Is that to tote around, or mainly home use?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, holes through the sides and back to lighten, and maybe Type 2, Class2 Black anodize. Great job!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

it's all aluminum and free!. I have not weighed it yet. Back and sides are 1/2" thick and the slats are 1/4" It is heavier than it looks but won't break your back. 

It's just for the house. I don't gig, i'm not that proficient yet. I just bought the 4 main pedals most guitarists start out with so I thought I'd make an attempt at this. Compared to the pedaltrain junior, this was way cheaper. LOL. I cheaped out and bought all Joyo pedals, analogue chorus, analogue delay and compressor. Also just got the Catalinbread dirty little secret, and my name is on the list for "the Timmy". The DLS came in the mail today, I won't see the Joyos until around August, which is fine, it will give me time to learn the DLS. Also have to wait for the power supply and patch cables.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work bud! While you have it at work, you may want to cut/drill holes for 1/4" jack mounts & future power supply. 
Puts mine to shame! Good job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice work. Looks good. I would also put holes for 1/4 jacks and power. Why the wait for the Timmy? A couple of stores have them in stock.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Excellent work.
That's a very nice pedal board.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Excellent job. I've been looking for a pedal board myself. I'm getting a little more into pedals than I used to be and setting up and tearing down the 5 I currently use is becoming something of a hassle. The only problem is the prices for pedal boards seems silly for the relatively basic design of most of them. I'm handy enough that I could throw something together (probably take me 4x as long as someone handier) but I don't have all the tools. The wife is getting really tired of me asking her to find a customer of hers at work that does woodworking in their spare time...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was thinking you could 'swiss cheese' the sides with 3/4" or 1" holes pretty easily. The back plate, I'd do as was suggested and do dedicated/planned holes, for cable routing, power supply - maybe even a bracket for a power bar, which I used to do with my pedal boards.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeez, it's nice to have a machine shop and scrap metal at one's disposal, eh?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW, nice work!

Don't forget to drill a hole on the back for the power cord of your power supply! 

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> Jeez, it's nice to have a machine shop and scrap metal at one's disposal, eh?



You forgot skills!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't need any holes in the back for routing wires. The back is almost 3" high, but the backboard is only 2". But I am going to drill 7 x 1.25" holes to reduce the weight of the back plate, then 9 3/4" holes in the front plate and 5 holes in each side plate. 
Here's what it will resemble when I am done, (i'm too lazy to draw in the upper slats....














The reason I am on a waiting list for "the timmy" is price and color, and I don't mind waiting a bit.

How do the panel mount jacks wire up? Or do you just plug the 1/4 jack from the first and last box in the chain?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok, so i found my answer. 

http://noisesupply.ca/collections/p...lackbird-pedalboard-solderless-1-4-jack-black

anyone know the hole size required for these? Before i go nuts drilling tons of holes at least 2 should fit these suckers.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

The panel part looks like standard D Series neutrik. 24mm for the hole.

http://www.neutrik.com/zoolu-website/media/download/2802/Drawing+NJ3FP6C


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

ok, thanks. my 1" holes will work fine then


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I used a 7/8" hole saw in the panel of my Pedaltrain to fit those.
I had to file the notch though for that protrusion for the lock.

I wanted it fairly tight, to give enough meat for the mounting holes. I used rivets to mount.

For your velcro, look into the 3M Dual Lock, it's heavy duty.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

So, moving forward. I decided not to poke the sides full of holes yet. I want it to conceal the cables etc. I have ordered some parts like a power switch for the supply and the jacks for the cables to the pedal board.

So I ordered this for the power supply it will be at the back right hand corner








And I ordered a similar plug to this one, left hand angled









And of course the jacks, one at front right hand corner on the side for input and one on the left hand side near the front for output










Found a good deal on a "blemished" but new T-rex chameleon power supply so I ordered that also.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Bringing this back from the dead. I've been waiting so long for the darned fancy switch that I gave up. I ordered it again from a different place and that one has not showed up either. Then the other day when I was plugging something into the power bar I realized I didn't need anything fancy, it's getting plugged into that as well so no switch no jacks. 
I'm going to call around Hamilton and see if I can find a place to anodize it. If I don't find a place I may just leave it in the bead blasted state and put my pedals on it. Weighs 4.5 Kilos with the battery tray.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Anodizing it would certainly be nice, but it looks really good as it is too.


----------

